# Field Parole Officer Test



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello All,
Currently a state CO in MA and am interested in becoming a Field Parole Officer. I have looked on the state website for civil service test but there is only a test for parole officer and not field parole officer specifically. Do you take the test and get sorted into either transitional parole and field parole ? Asking because the pay difference seems significant and would just rather be field. What are the steps involved ? Is there an academy ? How does job placement work after the fact ? How hard is it to get in ? Any info would help.

Thanks


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Parole is one of the most difficult jobs to get in this state. There’s very few parole officers. I have never seen a posting for Field Parole Officer. The only test I’ve seen offered is Parole Officer (A/B). Field Parole Officer I believe would be a promotional, internal opportunity. 

Good luck. Try probation too.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

They did separate tests for Field and Institutional in 2019. I took the Field test, had one of the highest scores in the entire state, and had zero chance due to lack of Vets preference. Institutional was easier to get on to, but financially wouldn’t have made sense to take. I don’t know how it works now without separate tests.
Looks like a great job, the guy I met on the job (Field) was great, very knowledgeable, and made it clear that they get out and work. They do missions with local police and VFAS, and are sworn LE. But very very hard job to get unless your a Vet with a good score. Again, all this could have changed if the test is different now


----------



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it like the movies where they drive brand new blacked out charges, armed, go on SWAT Raids and have arrest powers?!?! no.. not so much? damn...

joking aside, this is actually a tough job to get. The pay has changed maybe, but I was shocked at how little these guys made back in the day. I've also have literally never had a bad experience with any of these guys or any of the people with probate.


----------



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

@HoneyBadger1 at almost 100k a year does any of that matter ?


----------



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

axc1155 said:


> @HoneyBadger1 at almost 100k a year does any of that matter ?


At a 100k a year I'd sell my soul.. After all I'm no trooper, I got bills to pay!! 100k a year though? that's legit, they've clearly raised the pay over there because like I said I was always shocked at how little these guys made in MA.

If you want field work and don't mind some pencil pushing like parole officers, You should look into MA's ABCC as in investigator. Now that's a solid job. They make much more than most shitty low paying state gigs and I remember having several in some MPTC training I went to years ago, they all appeared to have take home rides and the kid I talked too was academy trained he said.


----------



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

@HoneyBadger1 Interesting . Never heard of it. There's no civil service test and I don't see where to apply. I looked it up in the state payroll and the base is about the same as a field PO but absolutely sounds like a better gig.They are easily clearing 115 with overtime. Unfortunately that looks like a job you have to be marked for. If anyone's throwing the opportunity at me I'll take it !


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Base pay is decent, but overtime is minimal for most of the guys. A few people who primarily work investigations/apprehensions get a decent amount of OT, and some guys are hustlers and chase it, but most of the time, if there’s a late assignment, they’ll assign it to a guy working late anyway (for example working 1300-2100 that day, will get the late assignment, not the guy scheduled off at 1600).
I know HoneyBadger was joking, but Parole actually does have the nicest fleet of any agency I’ve ever seen (all unmarked late model Explorers), and they do missions with VFAS, YVSF, etc, so you can see some action


----------



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

2021 Parole Officer A/B Field Examination

Unfortunately don't have the experience . Will wait another couple years and try then.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

It sucks I don't have the experience yet; I have 2 years of LE experience, but I'll have completed my MSW next year.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Are they group 4? What’s the pay ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Are they group 4? What's the pay ?


Yimmy! e-mail me your questions, my son's best friend got on a couple years ago Post P.D gig


----------



## axc1155 (Jan 26, 2019)

mpd61 said:


> Yimmy! e-mail me your questions, my son's best friend got on a couple years ago Post P.D gig


Could you ask him what're the people that are getting in scoring for civil service? Are they looking to add more bodies because I see there's only a handful of them in the whole state.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He's a DVET with 94, got on last spring......................had previously interned with them.


----------

